# موضوع هام جدا لمهندسى بترول



## el_rayes (22 أبريل 2008)

اريد ان اعرف من هم wireline engineersوما هى اختصاصاتهم فى البترول ضرورى منتظر الرد بسرعه


----------



## سمير خضير (21 يونيو 2008)

Dear.
Wire line engineers they are specialist engineers in all well operation can be don by wire line unit for examples
open & cased hole wireline logging
well perforation
seat bridge plug
seat small cmt plug
and more things you can know it if you contact with one guy specialest in wireline

regards
samir


----------



## ahmed_civil (22 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

اهلا و سهلا بالحفر


----------



## موح الجيري (5 أغسطس 2008)

اهلا و سهلا بالحفر


----------



## محمد فتح الرحمن (7 أغسطس 2008)

*مهندسي جس الابار يعتمد عملهم على استخدام اجهزة يتم التحكم فيها من السطح وتنزل داخل الابار لمعرفة التتابع الطبقي للابار حيث يتوقف على ذلك اختيار سائل الحفر المناسب للطبقة وكذلك المعدات كالحافرة وأنابيب التثقيل وغيرها ومن أمثلة المجسات مجس قطر البئر ويستفاد منه في معرفة ما اذا كان قطر البئر به تكهف أو تقلص وكذلك المجس الكهربائي ومجس أشعة قاما والمجس الصوتي 
*


----------



## موح الجيري (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

